# Albino Garden Skink?????



## MarcAtterton (Aug 20, 2011)

Gday, i saw this little critter crawling around in my backyard and he caught my eye as he was quite different to the other garden skinks i have running in the yard, upon closer inspection i realise that he isnt albino but just a very pale grey, i was just wondering, is this a common colour morph?

Cheers, 

Oh and a side note, after a quick looksie and a couple of photos he is now back in the yard. And sorry about the poor quality photos


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow... He/she looks amazing :shock:! Can you post some pics of your ordinary garden skinks?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 20, 2011)

Very odd colours. Would be interested if he was in fact the same species.


----------



## shlanger (Aug 20, 2011)

Are you sure its not a 'normal' garden skink, about to slough?


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 20, 2011)

looks like his in shed to me


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 20, 2011)

> Are you sure its not a 'normal' garden skink, about to slough?
> looks like his in shed to me



Hard to tell with the flash but actually looks more metallic to me which is not just shed. Not to mention that freckling down its side is a lil odd.


----------



## MarcAtterton (Aug 20, 2011)

shlanger said:


> Are you sure its not a 'normal' garden skink, about to slough?



I thought that too but i dont think its about to shed, the photos dont do it justice and im wishing i had a better camera on me at the time, He is still hanging around so im hoping tomorrow i will have a better chance to get a better shot,


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow. Never seen a garden skink that is grey or off white in colour, and I've got stacks of them living in my garden, yards, garage, flower beds, under the shrubs and under my house.

With that colouring you would think it wouldn't last long in the wild, too easy for birds, cats and dogs to spot it, in the gardens or in the grass. But not so easy if it's on concrete I would think. Maybe it's an adaptation to help blend in against concrete which is everywhere in cities.

Have you seen others like it colourwize in your area, might be a few of them.


----------

